# Hamilton Bridge Rd Fishing?



## DaBair90 (Apr 16, 2013)

I just moved by Hamilton Bridge Rd. in Milton, and I was just wandering what fishing spots are close by?? Thanks!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

There is Pond Creek right there @Hamilton Bridge, never had any luck there fishing by the bridge. There used to be some decent places to go west of the bridge years ago before they put the subdivisions in there, think they call them crystal creek don't know if u can stil access them. Best thing I could tell you to do is make friends with someone who lives on those lakes to the north of you there. If you go to Hamilton bridge at the 4 way and take Windham you'll see the lake


----------



## DaBair90 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok thanks, I was just looking on a map trying to scope it out. I guess the traditional trial and error way will have to do until I make some friends.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

DaBair90 said:


> Ok thanks, I was just looking on a map trying to scope it out. I guess the traditional trial and error way will have to do until I make some friends.


Let me know sometimes man, I don't have a boat but I know a lot of places to fish, I have a hot spot over here by my house in east milton


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I fished thise ponds as a kid, didnt have many fish in em then. If you brave to walk up or down the creek from the bridge, there are some bream and small bass in there. There is a pind that was accesible over in the subdivision that is off of Carlyn? In the back caught some small bream out of it while working in there. I have fished mudholes all over this town since I was old enough to ride my bike off our street. That was 20 yrs ago. Most of em are dried up. But there are still a few to be found.

Best of all times was a holding pond behind the dodge dealer ship. Found it one day. Two weeks latter I took a buddy and alot of bait. We emptied everything big enough to eat out of that pond. If it was to small to eat, we used it for bait!!! Snapping turtles and all. Man it was great to be young!!! We had a big fish fry the next day!!! Or was I just dreaming that??? I will never tell??? Wish they would have left the dang culvert in so you could get back there, they drained it not long after that, then it was an awesome mudhole!!!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Ive caught bass out of pond creek at Hamilton bridge. I also know of another spot that's stacked with bass and you can tear them up with a zoom worm. pm me. Hamilton bridge is also full of bream when those bass aren't around.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

try the bridges on hy 90.simpson river pier.blackwater park across bridge in milton.good luck.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



Bigdaddy's said:


> DaBair90 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok thanks, I was just looking on a map trying to scope it out. I guess the traditional trial and error way will have to do until I make some friends.
> ...


Hot spot in east Milton? Show me on the map please!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

There are no more!!! I fished em all out!!! Lol


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I believe it! Lol


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

There's a small creek on Berryhill at Hays ranch. Park on the side of the road and stay on the road side of the fence, south side. Ultralight with cork and wiggler thrown back under the road will produce small (fryn size) bluegill almost every cast. Other side of road ain't bad either. Don't get on Dr Lees land N sude or Rufus Hayes S side. They will cuss you!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Older gentelman by the name of Mr.Hamlin, use to own the house on the corner of SA jones. And 90. He allowed me to fish there a few times. Traded him for cleaned fish. He had a stocked pond with hand fed giants in it!!!! He passed on as far as I know and property has been sold. I emptied all the waterholes you could fish on nichols lake road years ago. Probably some straglers in there still


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Lol I do some work for the Hayes' daughter, have been invited to fish the private ponds back on the property and have yet to?


----------

